# omg, Seriously??? What's wrong with you people???



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Our neighbors two houses down from us have a little fish pond in their front yard. Not so uncommon. What is perhaps a tad uncommon is that in addition to the fish pond they also have a duck. They, according the the two kids, got it last Easter. Wonderful... 

Last week the neighbors up and moved. Guess what apparently didn't move with them and got left behind ?  Guess who's husband feels sorry for the little quacker and also happens to have a fish pond in the front yard? *sigh* So John got some of the chicken food that we have on hand and and two dog bowls and set up a little buffet for Ducky. I guess if the neighbors don't at some point some back in the next few days to get him we're going to be stuck with it and will have to go and get actual duck food since it's probably not a good idea to eat chick starter if you're an adult. Ducky is now sleeping soundly in our garage. 

I just find it hard to believe that these people up and left this duck. It would be one thing if they lived where there was a REAL pond or something or if they had tried to take it to the park to live with the other ducks (which I would't agree with either but just saying at least it would get fed there) but to just abandon it ?? Really??? They probably could have tried to find a place for it if they couldn't take it with them. Hummm maybe it's sorta like how they "accidentally" lost their cocker spaniel in Dec. They never had a fence and when they dog went out unattended the mother didn't even stop what she was doing long enough to put it back inside. Instead she called from the road and said, "hey I let the dog out just now, go get her" and the dad said he would but did't for a couple of hours and of course the whole family was just shocked that the dog was missin. :/ Both the little girls were really upset, and one is really talkative which is how I know all of this 

I know people dump or abandon dogs and cats all the time but this somehow seems worse to me b/c it's such an uncommon pet. 

Ugh... Daaaannnng! So I'm hoping the neighbors are just settling in or something and will return for the duck but it's been almost a week...  "Ducky" might just have to stay at our house. I could give him to my friend who lives behind us and has a pen full of ducks but he'd just be used for dog training and I'd rather not.


----------



## alex150o (Aug 3, 2010)

Thats cruel!! leave behind a pet that unlike a dog or cat cant look for food on its self on a garbage or leftovers people give them,,Maybe they just wanted the duck to decorate their pond!

Probably they will leave their daughters behind one day .OK no! LOL but thats just wrong..Poor ducky!


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just curious, the neighbor with duck pen does he train dogs to herd with them?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Poor ducky. Thanks for taking care of him. I hope you're able to find (or provide) a permanent home for him. I'm sure (s)he'd like some friends.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Poor duck, but lucky that someone like you lives next door!


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats on your new duck. A couple years ago I had someone chuck a live chicken in the ditch in front of my house from a moving car. I just let her move in with my other chickens. You can't feed ducks any medicated chick starters. Just feed her scratch or veggies till you can get duck food


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

He's a lucky duck to have you as neighbours!

I love ducks...especially ducklings.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh man, people are freaking idiots....ducks are not disposable you moron! But he's so handsome. I know nothing about poultry but I'd learn. Id keep him.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

rjen said:


> Congrats on your new duck. A couple years ago I had someone chuck a live chicken in the ditch in front of my house from a moving car. I just let her move in with my other chickens. You can't feed ducks any medicated chick starters. Just feed her scratch or veggies till you can get duck food


Thanks for that info, I haven't had to much of a chance to do any duck reading today. Our starter for our chicks is unmedicated 'cause it creeped me to use the medicated kind.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How cute! I love ducks. What would you even do with a duck? Do they need water? (I mean to swim in. Obviously they need to drink water.) Stupid question probably lol.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

apriljean80 said:


> Just curious, the neighbor with duck pen does he train dogs to herd with them?


Ughhh,,, no, they don't. If they did I would have already called them up and asked them to take the duck. They do hunt test training with them. They start with frozen animals, which they are never short on b/c so many of their birds die from stress or injury, and then they move up to having their dog retrieve live birds. It's not nice really from the duck's perspective. At least I don't think it is. Here you are a prey animal and your wings are duck tapes (no pun intended) to your body then you're hurled out into the field and a big dog who may or may not know what they are doing and probably for all the word looks like a big hungry beast comes and grabs you. The further along they are in training the less of the duck is tapes until only it's legs are taped so it can't run off since obviously if you've shot a bird it shouldn't get up and run away. More experienced dog's are supposed to have 'soft mouths' so they don't damage the duck but I've seen green puppies run up and just start playing with it which almost always resulted in eventual injury to the bird. I don't know of another way to teach a dog to retrieve live game since if you were really hunting the bird might not be dead by the time the dog gets to it. Anyway, like I said, I don't think it's very nice for the duck though they aren't meaning to hurt them.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ducky hung out in our garage most of the afternoon sleeping and then waddled around our front yard for a while and then hung out in the garage some more when we went to dinner. We put her outside when we stopped back by to change clothes before going to my mom's with Nicholas b/c man ducks poop a lot lol. When we came home he/she was sitting in the side yard and I think the next door neighbors had been messing with her. I notice their garage was cracked open so I think they were hoping the duck would come and visit. Anyway a few minutes later when I came back to get some presents out of the car I see that the duck is gone and the neighbors garage door is closed so if I had to guess they took it and put it in the garage for the night. Not a terrible thing since it's cold and raining here. I was going to have John go out and put her in one of the dog kennels in our garage with a heat lamp to stay warm for the night. I may have to talk to them and see if they are trying to adopt her. If they are great - so long as they are actually going to care for her (my husband seems certain it is a girl??). If they are just going to try and feed it dog food and popcorn and want to argue over where she should live I'm just gonna call animal control or snag her when they aren't home and take her to my inlaws. Hummm that sounds like stealing... whatever I KNOW they didn't know the neighbors who owned the duck, they haven't lived here themselves long enough to know anyone and I know said duck owning neighbor disliked them lol. Anyway, She deserves to be properly cared for and as much as I dislike the inlaws they can care for the duck along with the chickens they have.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

People like this really do suck, we live right by a lake and there were 2 geese dumped off there a couple of month ago by the boat ramp I walk the dogs down to quit often. Then one disappeared and the poor one that was left was going crazy quacking looking for its mate so sad. 
I could tell they were someone's pets b/c the would come right up to me and eat out of my hand even with the dogs there, unfortunately the second one disappeared also I hope someone took it home or it just move to another part of the lake because they duck hunt this lake and hope that a unlucky hunter did not decide to make a good hunting story out of the poor guy.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

If it is a boy and you/your in-laws/your friend end up with it... rename him Mallard Fillmore! If it is a girl... Name it Br-hen-da! Or give up on the sex and name it Foie Gras!

... I like ducks (and terribly punny names).


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

People are truly awful sometimes. What would possess someone to move and leave a pet behind? Its wonderful that you have been taking care of him/her though.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Some people do not use the brains they were born with, and the hunt training EWWHHH! I almost wish I didn't know about the process. 

She is really cute. My daughter has been bugging me to get a Call Duck, but that whole they poop alot thing... I'd rather not. You have a good heart, I know you will find a way to make this right, but I hate that so many people leave it to the rest of us to clean up their messes.


----------



## BCgroomer (Apr 21, 2010)

You know you can buy diapers to put on birds, including ducks. Just saying. (always wanted a pet toulouse goose):act-up:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Your duck visitor / possible boarder is very cute; indeed she is a female, and looks to be a mallard / Pekin cross. She's lucky you're looking after her rather than the hunt-training guy! 

--Q


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for being an advocate for this poor duck...please make sure he is taken care of by whomever took him...

This sort of thing really gets me! Bad karma has been made by the owners of this little guy...!


----------



## MyDogElwyn (Nov 27, 2010)

What a cute duck...what a terrible situation though! I wish you the best with her, let us know what happens.

Poor ducky! Stupid families!

I am glad she found you though!


----------

